

Show HN: Simple Translations for Nurses and their Patients - atrus
http://www.multilingualnurse.com

======
byoung2
The language dropdowns appear to have a typo: Vietminese should be Vietnamese,
right?

~~~
atrus
Whoops, you are correct. Fixed.

